# New cats won't come downstairs



## inet (Nov 1, 2012)

A week ago I adopted two cats from Kitty Angels, an organization that rescues kittens from feral colonies, foster-raises them and finds them homes. They're a 6 month-old boy, Jacob, and a 5 month old girl, Josie. They are the sweetest, most affectionate cats I've ever had - they love to be handled, petted, and get their tummies rubbed, and they have loud purrs. 

For the first couple of days I kept them in one room til they got used to me, then I started leaving the door open so they could explore the house. But they don't like to come downstairs. They sneak downstairs briefly when I'm not there but they run back up at the slightest noise.

I have a largish open-concept house. The upstairs has a hallway opening onto various bedrooms and bathrooms and an open area I call the 'loft' which I use for gym equipment. The loft forms a bridge over the middle of the downstairs with overlooking balconies. The cats will go into the loft, but that's all.

The downstairs has a big cat tree, lots of room to run around and a sunny atrium with a great view of the forest behind my house and bird-feeders so I think they'd love it.

Downstairs view of loft









Upstairs view of loft









I've tried taking them downstairs but they run back up as fast as they can. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## aniela26 (Apr 2, 2012)

You have a beautiful space, I love the open concept! They're probably just overwhelmed with all of the space, give them a little more time to adjust and they should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

You have a beautiful home. I agree with aniela26 they may just be overwhelmed by all the space. Before you know it they'll be just fine.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

It took quite some time before my girls would go downstairs in my house. Your kitties will get comfortable with it in their own time. What got mine downstairs was a new area rug several months after the adoption. They just HAD to go check it out, and ooh, why haven't we been hanging out here more???


----------



## spidermilk (Jan 12, 2013)

When I was in school and only had one cat we moved into a very large duplex. My cat is very brave and very social and has always loved lots of people, never been a hider, etc. But when we moved there he didn't venture away from upstairs (where my room was) for a month or so. He was perfectly happy just hanging around upstairs and if we brought him down he'd just trot back up. Eventually he got over it and was running around like he owned the place. Cats just take time to adjust...


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Patience. They will slowly expore the house one room at a time and make their way all around it. They know they are in a strange place and are looking around carefully to make sure there are 1) no cats who own the area and will fight them and 2) no other animals that might attack them. They know they are safe in the room they started out in and they think of that room as their territory now; if needed, they would fight to keep it their territory. Just let them find out about the house on their own and within a month, they will be looking at the house as theirs and theirs ownly.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

They will come downstairs, just give them some time. My girl Josie  what a wonderful name  came downstairs after a full month of living exclusively upstairs. Time and patience. And don't push them. They will do it when they are comfortable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I want to live in your house! Haha. It's really beautiful. 

As the others have said, your babies will come down once they're comfortable and ready. It will happen. It's not if but when. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If you were 8" tall and 15" long you would be pretty intimidated by the granduer of the space, too. Give them time - you can be sure they are checking things out on their own at night! They will choose to join you in short order, maybe a week or two or more. They are young, they will adapt, just be patient!
I agree with mumof7kitties, it's not IF, but WHEN.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Oz hid for ages in my much smaller house. It's not abnormal.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cats look for places to escape in case they encounter a threat. Cat trees, boxes to scoot into to hide basically helps in the transition. Mostly its a high place to get up to to find safety is the way _most_ cats look at it. They will come around.

They're probably thinking "were living in a mansion! So many rooms to conquere and explore!" Then Prince of Bel Aire music comes on!


----------



## inet (Nov 1, 2012)

*Thanks!*

It's not often that you post a question on the web and get such consistent advice! 

Patience.

OK, I hear everyone loud and clear on that. Last night Jacob came a couple of steps down the stairs for a nice tummy rub. And today when I came home from work _someone_ had chucked up a hairball on my downstairs rug - probably the little girl because she's the brave one. 

So I'll be patient - it looks like it's starting to work.

This might sound weird but I have to say it. My wife of 27 years died last June and both of my kitties died in the fall. So it's been kind of lonely coming home to a house where nothing is different from when I left in the morning. So as gross as it sounds, even seeing the hairball on the rug was kind of good. When I go upstairs my two new kitties literally come running for pets and cuddles. It's wonderful. Thank you all for your advice.


----------

